# Lots of salt water coral frags for sale located close to yorkdale mall



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

located 2 minutes south of yorkdale mall

Chalice Frag $10









Purple Bonsai $20-30








Huge Blue sps frag (8 1'' branches) $30 *2 available *








Huge Red Digi Frag $20








Green Digi Frag $10- $20








Flamethrower chalice $10








Huge Chalice Frag $20 









1'' enchinata frag $25 wysiwyg









red cherry blastos $10-$40 based on size









Vortex Blastos $20-$40 based on size









orange crush acan echinata $25-50 based on size









Desert Storm $10









Super bright green mushrooms $15








Prozak Mili $40 / frag 1 - 2''


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Deep Blue Yuma $30








Blue Montipora $20 /frag








purple cespitularia $20/ stalk









Blue / Purple Mushrooms $10









Superman Mushroom $10









Green Frily Mushroom $15









$20


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy fragging frags!


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

lol not even half of what is available


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice stuff....

That montipora looks more like m.confusa vs. m.undata...not that it matters.


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

some new pieces for sale thanks for looking


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice looking stuff March !


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

Where?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

M, pm sent for the poker star.


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

new stuff thanks for looking


----------

